

I am more than my genome, I am my connectome  - achew22
http://www.ted.com/talks/sebastian_seung.html

======
BahUnfair
It should be noted that the are a lot more things other than the genome and
connectome. There's countless epigenetic factors, the extended phenotype, and
there's some evidence that inheritance can occur through the proteome through
prions (the helpful kind) - at least in yeast.

I'm fairly sure this is just scratching the surface of all the ways that
"codes" and initial conditions define you.

